# Billboards aim to sway voters



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Never Again....









The Republican Jewish Coalition has launched an "Obama ... Oy Vey!!" billboard campaign along I-95 and the Florida Turnpike in Broward and Palm Beach counties. (Submitted photo / September 19, 2012)
Traveling along I-95 or the turnpike, it would be difficult to miss.

The huge, brightly-colored billboard on the side of the highway shouts a message that is short and to the point - "Obama ... Oy Vey!!"

Underneath, another message asks, "Had enough?" and directs readers to a website: MyBuyersRemorse.com. - the online platform for the Republican Jewish Coalition's outreach effort to the Jewish community.

The campaign includes billboards in high traffic areas in the Jewish communities of Broward and Palm Beach counties aimed at swaying voters in the critical swing state.

"We're trying to reach Jewish voters and make them understand that Obama is not a friend of Israel," said Ira Sabin, a Boca Raton resident and member of the RJC outreach campaign.

Sabin was also among the hundreds of Jewish community members who turned out to protest President Obama's campaign address in West Palm Beach last week. At several intersections along Jog Road, Military Trail and Okeechobee Blvd., protesters held up placards repeating the billboards' message. Other signs implored Jews to vote for Romney.

"This past weekend, we had one of the largest turnouts in the history of Jewish outreach," Sabin said. "In addition to the billboards and rally, we distributed 'Oy, Vey' buttons and passed out literature. We also made 200,000 calls [to Jewish voters]. We just want to make the Jewish community aware of Obama's record."

Marcia Stern, another RJC volunteer, also took part in the rally.

"I believe Mitt Romney is better for Jews, the Boca Raton resident said. "We need a president who stands with Israel. We need a president that has respect for Israeli leaders. Jews really need to stand together."

Sid Dinerstein, chairman of the Republican Party of Palm Beach County approves the billboards' message.

"'Oy Vey!' says it all," he said. "President Truman must be turning over in his grave."

Stern, a newcomer to the Republican Party, echoed those sentiments.

"I was a Democrat all my life but last December, I switched," she said. "The Democratic Party is not the party of our parents anymore. Over the last three years, Obama has been expressing his disloyalty to Israel. That's why I support the RJC's billboard campaign

However, others had a different point of view about the billboards.

"I think it's very troubling," State Rep. Lori Berman, D-Delray Beach, said. "I think it's trying to put a wedge issue between the Jewish community. I think it's counter productive."

Former Congressman Ron Klein, D-Boca Raton, concurred.

"I think the RJC has been using a lot of scare tactics to frighten Obama voters," he said, "and this is just another version of their scare campaign."

Besides it's "Obama &#8230;Oy Vey" slogan campaign, the RJC's MyBuyersRemorse.com site displays a series of ads in which real people tell their stories of why they supported Barack Obama in 2008, and why they are not supporting him now. The site also allows visitors to upload their own videos and tell their personal stories of Obama buyer's remorse.

RJC Executive Director Matt Brooks said, "There is a strong sense of buyer's remorse among Jewish voters, who are disappointed and disillusioned with President Obama and the job he has done in the last three and a half years," RJC Executive Director Matt Brooks said. "We're helping those people give voice to their feelings


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep, WAKE THE F**K UP People!!!!


----------

